# [portage] Emerge ne voit plus aucun package ... (resolu)

## Deusexodus

Bonjour,

J'ai, un peu betement, effacer quelques fichiers dans /var : la majorite on va dire ! Seulement maintenant emerge ne se rend pas compte de la centaine de package deja installee. Pire mon emerge --info est chaotique : 

```
Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, unavailable, 2.6.26-1-686 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-1-686-i686-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Apr 2009 14:30:01 +0000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cgi cli cracklib crypt cups cvs dbus dri ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm glib gnome gpm gtk hal iceweasel iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg laptop latex lua mercurial midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ocaml ogg openbox opengl openmp pam pango pcre perl php png pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline reflection session spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl subversion symlink sysfs tcpd thunderbird unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xorg xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa via openchrome"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

J'ai reussi a tirer une liste de package qui sont supposes etre installer sur ma machine : avec la commande dep -as (du package udept) mais meme en tentant de reinstaller les package un par un je me retrouve avec une redondance cyclique completenent abominable.

http://pastebin.com/f1a16855f

J'ai fait un emerge --metadata pour restaurer les fichiers qui etaient dans /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment dire a portage si tel package et installe, meme si je doit modifier les fichiers un par un.

Merci d'avance

PS: je suis en clavier US (par choix) donc je m'excuse pour le manque d'accent.

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu as virés /var/db/pkg tu peux dire au revoir à ta gentoo, j'ai fait la même co***rie une fois ...   :Sad: 

Ce répertoire contient toutes les informations sur les paquets installés, et c'est LA base utilisé par portage sur ton système pour calculer les dépendances, désinstaller, mettre à jour etc...

Ce que tu peux faire, à la limite, c'est prendre le /var/db d'un stage 3 de Gentoo. Et avec ta liste de paquets, tu les réinstalles tous. Ça peut marcher mais ça va être long  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

il y a tout plein de posts sur ça dans le forum en (deleted /var/db/pkg...), apparemment les gars s'en sortent, donc à creuser dans cette direction  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> apparemment les gars s'en sortent, donc à creuser dans cette direction 

 

Oui c'est possible, mais c'est aussi long largement qu'une installation fraîche et un poil plus "compliqué" (bon c'est 3 fois rien en vrai). Moi j'en avais profiter pour remettre tout à plat.

----------

